# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Ngây ngất thiên đường Cù Lao Chàm - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Cù Lao Chàm nằm ở ngoài khơi thành phố Hội An, được ví như 'hòn ngọc thô' chưa được mài giũa.*

Cù Lao Chàm là một quần thể gồm 8 đảo lớn, trong đó lớn nhất là đảo Hòn Lao. Có hai cách để đến với các đảo ở Cù Lao Chàm: đi bằng cano chỉ mất có 20 – 30 phút và thong dong bằng thuyền gỗ mất hơn 1 giờ đi vòng quanh các đảo và ghé vào một số điểm chính. 


Chúng tôi lựa chọn đi bằng thuyền gỗ vì muốn ngắm nhìn trọn vẹn vẻ đẹp của dải đất giữa biển miền Trung này. Cảnh tượng của Cù Lao Chàm nhìn từ cửa sổ con thuyền mê hồn khiến bất cứ ai cũng phải ngây ngất.


Biển ở Cù Lao Chàm trong veo và xanh màu lam ngọc, phản chiếu màu trời phía trên. Thi thoảng, chúng tôi là nhìn thấy một đảo đá hoang sơ, làm nên khung cảnh tựa như một bức tranh. 


Thuyền chúng tôi còn đi qua hang yến. Hang không rộng, sâu vào trong vách núi, nhìn từ xa thấy từng đàn chim yến bay lượn xao xác. 


Không thể không nhắc đến tour ngắm san hô ở Cù Lao Chàm. Mặc áo phao, lại nhờ sự giúp đỡ của hướng dẫn viên du lịch, chúng tôi được đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, lại lặn sâu xuống để ngắm những rặng san hô trắng ẩn hiện dưới làn nước thẳm. Đến khi ngắm san hô xong, lại bơi một mạch từ thuyền ra đảo, sưởi nắng chán chê mới quay trở lại thuyền để tiếp tục hành trình. 




Sau hơn 1 giờ lênh đênh trên biển và ghé qua một vài làng chài nhỏ cây cối xanh tươi, chúng tôi đáp xuống Hòn Lao, viên ngọc sáng nhất giữa miền biển đảo. 




Món ngon của đảo Hòn Lao là món bào ngư. Bào ngư tươi rói, mình dày, nướng với gừng, mắm, đường thơm nao nức lòng, đậm đà khó quên. Chúng tôi cứ vừa ăn, vừa tấm tắc khen ngon, nếm thử cả tôm hùm, ghẹ… ăn đến no nê mới ra bãi cát chụp ảnh và trải dài tắm nắng. 




Cát ở đây trắng mịn, trải dài. Cảnh trí thanh bình với màu nước xanh êm ả không có gì che khuất tầm mắt. Xa xa, là những con thuyền thúng, thuyền đánh cá nhẹ nhàng thả trôi. Cảm giác thư thái, nhẹ nhàng khiến chúng tôi hoàn toàn quên đi những ưu tư, phiền muộn.

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đúng là 1 viên ngọc đẹp chưa đc khám phá

----------


## khanhszin

éc có món j mà nhìn ghê ghê,

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Du lịch ở đây đúng là ngất ngây

----------


## pigcute

thiên đường tiềm ẩn của VN

----------


## flameseo

Đã từng đi Cù Lao Chàm rồi, ở đây đẹp thật. Bào ngư ở đâu to thế, hồi trước mình ăn con có bé xí

----------


## littlegirl

du lịch ở đây đúng là tuyệt vời

----------


## lovetravel

bào ngư nướng ngon quá

----------

